

The Startup Store - stickers from startups - mmelin
http://thestartupstore.tictail.com/

======
Tichy
I assume those prices denote the money the startups will pay me if I spread
their stickers?

------
uptown
Why would I pay to advertise their product?

~~~
feralchimp
Because you like it, and want it to be successful so you can keep using it?

Makes more sense than paying to advertise a political party or a sports
team...

------
dugmartin
Reminds me of a small new version the old Web 2.0 logo cloud:

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/stabilo-boss/93136022/>

(My failed startup was one logo to the right of Pandora - anyone else's in
there?)

------
dotBen
Not hating on the project but seems like a problem over-engineered.

Most startups will happily send you a pile of stickers for free if you email
them, or at the very least send a stamped addressed envelope.

~~~
lflux
It's an e-commerce startup that's dogfooding by selling stickers, if that
makes more sense.

~~~
dotBen
Actually, that does, thank you.

------
smountcastle
For those who were as confused as I was, the prices are in Swedish Krona.
Currently 1 Swedish krona == 0.1503 US dollars.

------
mik4el
Please update how many stickers you sell =)

~~~
Kiro
Looks like it's only Swedish startups at the moment.

~~~
davidbjorklund
Readmill founders are swedish, but they are based in Berlin.

------
siavash
International stickers are coming anytime now! We're taking submissions at
hello@tictail.com

